# K5D

## RV4CT

, !
  -  16 Z,       .       ,  , ,   ,  .  20-   14023,  17   18145  SSB.  ,         -  ,        -,  ...  , !  !!!  , , 100% new one!  :Super:

----------


## VK5MAV

> 20-      22    1-2 .    .
>        . .


     20-    ,    20-25 , K5D - .

----------


## RV4CT

WOW!    03:00 UTC  7.175/7.191  ,  S9. 
, !  QSO  ! 
73!

----------


## RA3CQ

,   ,        ,   .            .

----------


## UA9KW

> 20-      22    1-2 .    . 
>        . .


    ,   DX            ?  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
   20-  ,        .

----------


## UA9KW

> ,     5 .


,   UR0MC,      :Smile:

----------


## RA1WU

-     ""    :Smile: 

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## ES4RZ

> 80


,    ,    , ..  UR5   80-.    20-      .

----------


## RA3CQ

?   :Smile:

----------


## EA8DIG

10, 14   18,   .     ...

----------


## RA3CQ

http://69.89.25.185/~trexsoft/t-rexs...requencies.htm

http://69.89.25.185/~trexsoft/t-rexs...ropagation.htm

----------


## va2wdq

160-80-40-30-20-17-15.  12-10   ,     . ,  .  3104 .  .     -  . ,    (    CW)   .  .    .    -  10 . ,         ))

    new one))

73

----------


## ES4RD

> 20 .          .      ..)))


  , ,  ,  K5D,  QSX     .   ,     ,       . 
   .

----------


## RA3CQ

:Smile:   ,   RN6BY   , K5D   .

----------


## Delovar

, ""   3800 -.
     40  ,   - .UR-UA    .     ""-  .    ,     U    :Smile:

----------


## R5OE

!

 .  14 190 ... K5D  EU

   RX :" ?"
   - "10 down" (   10 up...)
    ""   14 180.

   Pile-up!    !

----------


## UA9KW

> RX :" ?" 
>   - "10 down" (   10 up...) 
>    ""   14 180. 
> 
>   Pile-up!   !


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ES4RZ

18  100    20-10 .  :Smile:   ,    .

----------


## UY0LL

KP5

http://hfdx.at.ua/news/2009-02-16-143

----------


## RW4NH

!

 , LO48TO, 5D    17  20    10z,   12 z.       
S9 - 9+ , S-. SSB   ...     17  20.
,  , 30- .     DX-      ( -    4811).
  9-44z,     !         ,    10102.0,     RTTY   "",IMH  O.

 73  .

----------


## UR0MC

> ,   .
>  ,   UR0MC      160 .


  160  -   QSO.   .  .       :-)

----------


## ES4RD

> - ?


UPDATE: At this writing, 2/16/09 @ 1515z, no K5D logs have been uploaded.  We haven't had an internet link since shortly after we arrived on the island but we expect to have the link repaired soon.  There is no log info to lookup now and the attempts have created a server overload.  We're disabling the link until logs are uploaded.

When logs are available the link will be re-enabled; you may check our News page to determine when logs are in place.

We're sorry for this inconvenience.

----------


## UR0MC

> LeoGR
> 
>   - ?
> 
> RA1WU  Leo
> 
> 
> 16 
>    26 000 QSOs .             6M.      . 
> ...


      ,    .      ? :-)

----------


## ut7uv

> ,    .      ?


    -    :Very Happy:  
73! UT7UV
http://ut7uv.ham.net.ua/

----------


## ut7uv

3523        :Super:  
73! UT7UV
http://ut7uv.ham.net.ua/

----------


## UR6IST

10148.5   599     3

----------


## UY0LL

K5D
http://logsearch.de/index.php?option...per&Itemid=231

----------


## RW4NH

!

 LOG K5D !
   QSO  30 - in LOG :-))

    05:27z  RTTY    10149.0.
- - .
 73

----------


## RA1WU

qso  20-   :(

RA1WU   leo

----------


## UA9KW

RZ9OO  20-    .  S-   .  ,  c      EU  ...

----------


## RA3CQ

To UA3QBL.
,    - ,  ,  ,    .
  .
    ,  - ,            .

----------


## nomade

> ,      -   . .


  !
       .
 ,     . 
   .
  ,     .

   .       .       .       ...))) ,  ,  ...   ..)))

    ..))

----------


## rv6lci

> qso  20-   :( 
> 			
> 		
> 
>     :x 
>   20-  8O      8O 
> 
> 73! UT7UV


   ,    100%  ,  W       .

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,  - ,            .


   ,     ,
   !

----------


## UT7CR

,       ( ?).   .     EA5RM.

----------


## UA9KZ

> . -  ...


    .
   zoo,   
 .
  14.195  IT9RYH .

----------


## UY0LL

http://www.k5d.us

"  "      KP5     (  , , )

----------


## UY0LL

> K5D   .


          :wink: 
  ,      , ..  .

----------


## rv6ljk

40 .    NA,  .     3  .    ,   6    40 .  :Very Happy:

----------


## RA1WU

,      :(
 08    80- .

RA1WU  Leo

----------


## RA3CQ

To UY0LL

,      .
,  ,   -     (..   )      .

      -     .

----------


## UY0LL

> 


, pse,        :wink: . - ""   (   ),  - "". - !      -    .   QSL    ,        ?          ,        .

----------


## UR6ISU

?   ""    ?!
   . .     ...

 UY0LL    . ,  .

----------


## UA9KW

> ?   ""    ?!


 !          :Smile:

----------


## furor

7 Mhz  3,5,  01:04 GMT-BINGOOOO!

----------


## LZ1VB

> -  ,  ,  ,  ,   ...  VP6DX   "   !"


   ,          .    .      VP6   KP5.   EU      QTH,    .        .

----------


## rv6ljk

.  20.    .   ,    FM-,J7-,       .  ,      .   40  .   ,             ,    20 ,   .

----------


## RA3CQ

QSO  40   .
      CW.
    30.
    .

----------


## RA3CQ

,   160   , , ,   .
 .
   , ..       .
 07.30    .

----------


## us0ga

.
  14     
  18 - 559-579 
  14   .    .    ?
   80 40 30     .


us0ga

----------


## Alex rw9wt

Ye-e-e-ea-a-ah !!!
 20  cw   13-30 utc
   579

 : -74 + 2 el delta loop

----------


## EY8MM

.      !

_QSOs are just over 65,000 at this writing.  To save fuel, we're running the
entire camp on a single generator and reducing power on the amplifiers for
the same reason._

----------


## RV4CT

TO: US0QA
       !!!

----------


## Delovar

80   40 .   40    -   .,- ""  - 7173- 7084. 80   ,    6.

----------


## Delovar

HI... ,  ""     :Laughing:  
  ,       5.,,     3524.2     5,   .

----------


## RV4CT

!         - - SV2ASP/A!!!   :Super:   :Laughing:

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

,          .     . -    ,    .    .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

ua3ako   :

http://www.dxped.com/lsd/logsearch.php

Last QSO: 20-Feb-2009 at 01:10:00

----------


## Alex rw9wt

,       40  30.
KP4&KP2 -

----------


## EY8MM

> ARRL Contest.
>   10  18 MHZ.


 SSB.  :Smile:

----------


## Alex rw9wt

ARRL Contest   ...

----------


## EY8MM

> ARRL Contest   ...


,  K5D .
*We will not be participating in the ARRL CW DX Contest.  This means we will be operating SSB and RTTY only on 80M, 40M, 20M, 15M and 10M.*

----------


## EY8MM

,  .   30 RTTY.  ,    ,     .

----------


## UR0MC

WPX RTTY     21.
  -  21      :Sad:

----------


## K6VHF

....   .
    ,    ,   80-     ,   QRM  ZOO  .. .  .          PJ2, 6APG, V31YN, J7N, FM/KL7WA  UT5UGR,   K5D   . 8O 
   ,  18- WP4U   59,  K5D    .

----------


## new

, -      ?

   -           ?

----------


## RV4CT

*ru4cs*
, !
   8.20 ,      ,  10.106,   ,   (UP)    RV4CT...   , !        40-   ,      (hi!),       .      -    .  30-   , , -   ES4RZ,       QSO ,       -  -    , !          :Crazy:    QSO  30  17 ,  ,    -           ...   -   RU4CS -   - -  100   UA1DZ   :Laughing:     -  , !

----------


## ES4RZ

> -           ?


http://www.kp5.us/
 ,  ....,      .       .  :Smile:

----------


## Peter RW3PF

7099,9 RTTY  0500z   6 -, .       .    -   .

----------


## md

10106  -     (  ),        !      -   5    3  7-8 ...    2   !  ?

----------


## rv3mi

!!!!!  40 SSB :-)

 20 CW      .       -    .  80  SSB    (   :-)         4,       :Sad: 
  10-30    40       :-)

P.S.    :-)

----------


## Alex rw9wt

...
  03-30 utc  05 -15 utc  10106 - nothing
    ,    .
  weekend  05 utc  10106   .
   ....

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*UA9KW*
      30 
, , ua9kz/3       10106  ~ 05 utc

----------


## YL2MU

> *UA9KW*
>       30 
> , , ua9kz/3       10106  ~ 05 utc


  , - !  :Smile: 
*Log K5D:* 
No QSO(s) found into this log for *UA9KZ/3*.

1 record(s) found for *UA9KZ* into K5D log
Call          Band          Mode   
UA9KZ 30M CW - -

----------


## LZ1VB

> 6Y  KP5 ? ,    - -?


 !  www.6Y1V.com

----------


## Yan

> -  ,  QSO   (-    ),    Log'e ,       ...... 
>    ,       .  ,   ,   QSO         Log'e.    K5D    -  40  17.  .


,   -   ,     -              ,       .

----------


## UA9OC

> UA9OC, 
> 
>       6Y  KP5 ? ,    - -?
> 
> 
>  !  www.6Y1V.com


-,   ...

----------


## UA9KZ

> 7099,9 RTTY  0500z   6 -, .       .    -   .


       .
 ,      .

----------


## ut7uv

20-,   SSB,  ,  100,    .    30,  ,      :Super:  
73! UT7UV

----------


## RW1CW

...  3792 SSB  01.30Z      9 .      ,   PSE EU    3806_3810.
    , I  F   ???  -   3800.  ,    ,  - ,  EU    .     ...
 795.. ..  UA3Awd ADW???  ...
   " "...   ...     ...     ,    80 SSB!!!

----------


## UA9KZ

> .


   17   .
     ?

----------


## UA9KZ

> 17    ,


   20-        .
   WARC .
     17   .

----------


## us0ga

18   CW  SSB  13-14    .
        .    15-30   VERTICAL + 600watts

 21    
 ,   1991   KP2A/KP5   21 CFM !
73 US0GA

----------

0315 UTC  3781,      ! In.Vee  . ! !73 de RW9FM

----------


## bubble gum

( 3 )    ,   ,  .

----------


## UR7QU

10.106   ?      05-06 GMT

----------


## ew4dx

,    -      RL3XE.

----------


## ew4dx

,    - call   ""...  :Smile:    -  . .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*rx3agd*
 K5D      
 ,   QRM   .  ""      ...
CW   .
  ,      .

----------


## ew4dx

!  :Super:

----------


## UA9KZ

> 15- .


    .

----------


## bubble gum

,     .   00:16 ,    16:23.        .

----------


## bubble gum

,  .. 
  ,      .. :(

----------


## rx9fw

80 CW.  .
  17 .    . 
 .

----------


## bubble gum

..   -  40-     ... 
     .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

- .
20, 30  40  QSO .
     03-30 - 04-30 UTC  3521.5 ,

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*rx3agd*
!

----------


## US7ML

""  !   :Very Happy:  
     -  !
DX-      - http://dx-hamspirit.com/
 :Super:  
      23 !!!

----------


## US7ML

!   :Very Happy:  
    ,      . ,  , - ...

----------


## YL2MU

[quote="UR4MKI"]  !   :Very Happy:  
    ,      . /quote]
  - ,  -?

----------


## RA1OJ

> RA1OJ
> 
>  
> 
> 
>       ,


 ( K5D)    : - ,
     ,
 K5D  80, 40, 30, 20.....
      :
     -    ,
  " ",
set-up  :     ,
  RQ-23  , 
   ,   QSL ""..  .

----------


## UA9KW

> ( K5D)    : - , 
>      ,


   .     QSO.

----------


## bubble gum

> K5D        CW  SSB,     FM/KL7WA   559     10-  EU.


.    25 .    ..  :Smile:   K5D    .

----------


## bubble gum

> 15  ""      CW 15:25z


 .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

log ....

----------


## Alex rw9wt

....
   .

----------


## bubble gum

> 15  ""      CW 15:25z


 ,       ,     ...   :Laughing:  
     .        13:45 .   :wink:

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,       
> 
> 73! UT7UV


    K5D,  ,  .

----------


## RW1CW

18139  55,  149-155,   ... , ,  !!!  15.00z        -   149...   DJ2..  ...      ???

----------


## ut7uv

5   1829.9          :Sad:       40     :Super:     15.
73! UT7UV

----------


## ut7uv

,   , !
  41  160  ,   ,  ,    .
73! UT7UV

----------


## EA8DIG

21.48 GMT  20  CW c  .

    3.26 Khz up...   :Wink:

----------

, !    ,  .   QSO.

----------


## bubble gum

> 160   .


  ,    ...  :Smile: 
   10.. :(

----------


## ut7uv

:Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nomade

.
    3.00z    6.00z.
 ,   .

  QTH .       9        .

     ..)))

----------


## UA9KW

,     . 
    ,  RV9WP  RM9RZ      .
 :Sad:

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> 04:40z   599,


HRD UR QSO.

----------

22  0356 UTC K5D on 3784 ,  on 3825,   ,  .   20- ,CW,SSB.  40  30--  ,   GUHOR..

----------


## nomade

!    "",      ..)))    ...)))

   ..)))

----------


## RW5C

> 0600     10107.7  UA9KW
>          40  30 CW.
>         .


      ,       ...

----------


## RW5C

> RW3AFY
> 
>       ...
> 
> 
>      ,  ,      2  -     .
>   , -.     1.


 ..     20-,     ..  ...
  ( )   ...      1998 , KP5   2 ... K5D  . 2 QSO CW (17  30)         100   RR-43W,     ,   ...    ,      ..     , -  DX-  ...   ,     :Smile:

----------


## RW5C

> ,   
>    ,     , ,  , - ...


    ,    ,       .
  IC-756PRO3   RigExpert Standart,  Yaesu G-2800 (     )    IdiomPress,    R-Quad (RU-005A+RK-118M).
    HRD,   Skype,      LogMeIn ( hamachi, radmin  .).     HRD-HRD,     .         ,   .
,     -1000...
  QSO VQ9RD (CW20M, 17M, RTTY20M), FW5RE (CW20M, 40M), A92GE (CW30M), K5D (CW30M), 3D2NB (CW40M), J7N (CW80M), SX2CM (CW30M, SSB17M)  .
  :   RigExpert Standart  IC-910H        415 5WL YAGI H-pol.
       160-40   -98 (K9AY loop)...

----------


## RA1WU

?  :Smile: 

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## ut7uv

5     ,    :Very Happy:

----------


## RW5C

> ? 
> 
> RA1WU   Leo


 ,  .        (25 .  )          (5 .  ).  !
  DX   ,  100  ..    ,    ,   ...       ,     ,  ...

 K5D,      QSL   5 ..

----------


## ES4RZ

> ES4RZ
> 
>     1
> 
> 
> ,  ,  ?



..     1     .        . :Smile: 
,    ( 32     ) -   .

----------


## R0JJ

:Sad:  
       . 8)

----------


## R0JJ

> ...   .     3


! 8O    :Super:

----------


## R0JJ

:Very Happy:  ?    :Crazy:  
    !

----------


## R0JJ

...

----------


## UA0IT

> . 8)


   .
,      .
   ,        ,       .
 40   ,   ,     100W   ...

----------


## RV9CX

> ,        ,       . 
>  40   ,   ,     100W   ...


    ,  "  - #2   -    40% QSO  ",    ...   ...     80       -  ...

----------


## RX1AL

, ...  :Smile:  80M CW, 30M CW...       IOTA.    5 ,   5 .    ?

PS        ,  - ... :(

----------


## RX1AL

,   ...       . PayPal      .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,   ...       . PayPal      .


,    .  ,  ,        ( Michael Thomas).   ,      ,      "  "  :Smile: 
 VK9DWX donations ,   ,    QSLs direct   OQRS.      .   ,  QSLs -   $5.   N2OO (Robert Schenck).
     VK9LA.     :Smile:        .           .   ,  ,   .   -   .      ,    .      NDXA  ..,   ,  ICOM, YAESU  .       .
   PayPal ,    .

----------


## RX1AL

> PayPal ,    .


,   . ...  :Smile:         ...       - . ,   ,   ...         . 15    ,  ? 115 ?     ,  3-4%   ?     -  ...   ...

,    -  .    ,   -.     -   ,  .    ,     "" - -  .

      PayPal    QSL .       .     1 ,   ...

----------


## RX1AL

*RV9CX:*

, ...   RA3AUU  ,       . :wink:  ,       15   .

----------


## UA9KZ

> IOTA.    5 ,   5 .


 !
    .    .
      .
   ,    . Hi.

----------


## RX1AL

> ,   5  -     .


  ,  ""   ...  - .  .    ,   ... -  ,    700...       ... ,         .    ...

----------


## RX1AL

******:*
       .     ,    ,       ,   .  ...

 ,   -    ,    ! , ,   ""    -  ,    .     .     .

     -  ,  !         -  .   .  ,  ...  ,   -   ?       ,  .   3Y0X, VK0IR .  -       .     ,      ...

             QSL?

----------


## ve3kf

> .     ,    ,       ,   .


    ,    ... 



> , ,   ""    -  ,    .


     .              :wink: 



> -  ,  !         -  .


              .            QSL .       QSL  $1.6 .         QSL,    ..  ..     100 .      .     ,     ,     ,     .    ,    ?    ,           ,    ,        .    ,     .

----------


## UA3FX

*******
     ?     .

----------


## RX1AL

******:*

   ...  , : "    ,    ".
      ,  ,   . ,       -   ...
    ,   ""  , : "     .            ".  : "     ".       ,   .

,     ,       ,      .     ,     /    .            . ! ,        K5D    -?       ? !  , -        ...  .

         ,      3-4    ,   .
        .     ,     - ?  ,  ?  ,  VP6DX  N8S      ,       ,         10 .          .      .  ,      ,  ,       .  ,        ,     .

 .       ...    ,       .

   -    ,     ,      ,   .

----------


## RX1AL

******:*

     .    $1.6  . , ?  ?    ,      20  ,      50-60 .  ,        .      50 -  20 .     .    :       3.10 ,       $1.6.     ?  ,  IRC .  , ,    1.80 .  ,  75-80 .    ?

            12 .     25  .  ?

----------


## RX1AL

******:*

    ...   ,  ...
-,    ,    . ?
   .   -        .   .
 "  " -     ,  "   ,  ",     180 .
   .    -     ,     ...

   QSL -      5  10 .   ,    .     .    ,      . !      ,         . ? ...   ,   ,   ,    .     .     .

 .     -      ,  ,       - ,     ...       -.               .

 , !       ...      ?  :Smile: 

    ...     .      a            .   ,  ,      .           ,   .

   ,    ... 
     ,   .       .      ?

----------


## ve3kf

> ...?


,    ?      ,       700    :Laughing:         1   .

----------


## VOVAN.59

> *****
> 
>       1   .
> 
> 
>   -      via N2OO,    "".


  "   -    ." .     VK9DNX (  2   SAE     )  VK9DWX (  2   SAE)   .          5 . ....
    73,

----------


## ES4RZ

> ?



    !  :Smile:

----------


## YL2MU

> ES4RZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  UA9KW
> 
> ...


  :Smile:  ,      ,      .      on-line ( -$5,  -),     $1,    ( ).  -   -   .         "  ".
    . ,   25-30  !    QSL,   ....   ?  :Smile:      (    )     QSL,   .  ,     -   .

----------


## YL2MU

! ,           QSL   .
http://69.89.25.185/~trexsoft/t-rexs...echeo/qsls.htm
 - .     . 
OQRS DIRECT - $5
OQRS BUREAU - 
DIRECT MAIL WITH $$$/IRC - $1 (  1  ( 28)  1 IRC
VIA NORMAL INCOMING BUREAU - 
          ( ),    .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,                ,            . ,   ?


 !     .   ,  -    .      ,     .      4-   ( .. ) $0.94  ( )    $0.98.      ,     .



> ,       -  .     - ,      ?


  :Smile:    , ,    , , -,     .          , -, .   , IMHO,   - .



> ,         ?


     .     ?  -   ,   .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,      ,      .      on-line ( -$5,  -),     $1,    ( ).  -   -   .         "  ".


     .    .   ,,,,    :Smile:  
      ,     .      1,6 ,           .
   TO3T      ,      ,    . 
  ,       ,     ,     .

----------


## UA9KW

> ,   115 . .     2,  8,  - 14  .        2   .


,              ...      .      !




> -  ...   ...


  .




> ""   ,  
>  .  ,    USA.


         160 RTTY  .               ,   RTTY  160   ?!!
     USA      EU  ,         0930-1030 UTC      EU ,     ,    USA.
  ?!!

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*UA9KW*
 , ,    UA3Q

 UA9K - ,   ...

----------


## LZ1VB

> !


,   !      new one,   ,    .  ,     ,          ,    .
  40%    EU  AS    QH -   .   .         40%.  :Sad:

----------


## VOVAN.59

> *UA9KW*
>  , ,    UA3Q
> 
>  UA9K - ,   ...


   RW9WT :       ,      ,   ..     .    - " , ,  ""... -     .               14 .        ,    ?      - -"       ".    .       - "     ", "    -    ". ..    ,    -  .     ,       -    .          .     ,    - ...,    ,          .      ,    ?  VP6DX, VK9DNX, VK9DWX     ,     .      - . 
   73,

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*VOVAN.59*
    -     8   .
 ,   20       ~ 12-30 utc.

,      ...
"    ,    "

, KP1-      1992 .
AA4VK    , .
  USA   . 

  .

----------


## er1mf

> ,     .      1,6 ,           .


  1.55,  1.65 .     ..

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*******
*RX1AL*
 .
   .
  -  .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*UA9KW*
     " "
 ...

----------


## RU3OW

> *DX*  , ua3qbl
> 
>       ""   ,  
>  .  ,    USA.
> offtop:
>   -   QSO  VP6DX,,  , 
>   "  ". , ,  ""...


      - 4  .    N3KS/KP5 -       .

----------


## UA9KW

> V63TO -    ""  20 .


  :Smile:

----------


## RA1OJ

,
   ,    .
  K5D  14 SSB  10 CW
    80 cw, 40 ssb -    -   .
  ""  ....,     "" .
  ""     K5D
 1200     -, .. , ,  , UR, UA3, 6   , ,  UA1A     .
           QSO .
    QSO  10  14  7, 18 MHz,   3,5 cw  QSL- UA1OMS         ( 5   )   10   -43,
       (      9   +5 ),   G5RV -     RDA (hi)?
    -  UA6A  UA3Z   .
      QSO      ,       ....,
  ,   20    ( ...)   DX - .
            -    .
 :       ,         .
  ,           ,   QSO.

----------


## Alex rw9wt

:
   20-25  ,   ,    
DX ...
   ...
  ....

 .

----------


## ve3kf

> DX   ,      ,  ,     -        DX . ,     * PILE UP!


 .    ,   -       .    ,    3.           ,    .

----------


## YL2MU

*To: RU3HD*
,    .         ,     .  ,   !

*To:UA9OC*



> 


,     ""?  .           ""   ,     .

----------


## RX1AL

*UA9OC:*

...    ...  :Smile:  ,    .

----------


## VOVAN.59

> RU3HD
> 
>   DX   ,      ,  ,     -        DX . ,     * PILE UP!
> 
> 
>  .    ,   -       .    ,    3.           ,    .


  ,   ,           ,      - .
   73,

----------


## YL2MU

> ,   ,           ,      - .


!   , -, .    .       :Smile:        ,   .   , ,   " ",   . ,   .
    , , ,     ,    ,    !    ,     -  ,  . ,        .        20 . ,       .
 - , - - .    - - , - - .   . .
 :  ,    !  :Smile:

----------


## YL2MU

> [b]
>   .
> ,    ,  ,  10- .
>    -,   - .


!           .     (38  - ).            .   .    "" .  . ..    "".  .  ,  CW,   .  -  ,    ,     -.
 ,  .  - 15 .     .  ,   4 ,  ,  ( )  ,    .        :Smile:      .   ,        () .      :Smile: 
    ?  ,   -   Ψ .       ?    ,    ,   ?!      .      .         ,    ?         ,    ,    "" (      :Smile:  ),     .
,           .
   OFF...

----------


## YL2MU

> 


,      " ".        " "  :Smile:  ,       ,     ,  ,  ,       ,       !   -    ,   !   -  . 
      .         (  40 SSB -   ).         ,  (  )      .  ,  , ""  :Smile:          20 SSB -    QSO  :Smile:  
        12.      ,    .       -       .
 .     8-  AP8A  12-    ( 160)  80    Inv.Vee    .   - 1 kW.       18 ,   ,    ,  , !!! 
 ,  ,   .

----------


## VA6AM

...,   - ....       :Very Happy: 


 ,   ,

----------


## bubble gum

> ,      " ".        " "


 , ,         ..       ..  :Smile:    .    "    ", ..  ,         .  ,     ,        ,           ,     ..    , ...   ..   :Laughing:

----------


## RX1AL

*-:*

, ,    ! B   YL2MU - .         .           VK0IR  1997 .      ?  .  23:57Z  40 CW...   3    .  ,    RA3AUU,     .    .  :Smile: 

PS    100     80.

----------


## bubble gum

> , ,    ! B   YL2MU - .


   ?  :Smile: 



> 3Y0X (    )


--!!!   ! 5     ..  ,   .     ,     ..  :Smile:    -  ,      ..      ,  ,   .  :Smile:

----------


## RX1AL

...  :Smile:    !       ?  -  .    ,   ""  UV1AL   1982     ... ,  !     DX,       .        ,  .      ...  :Smile:   K1B   ,   ϸ I   -    .  :Smile:      ???

 5   ...  3Y0X...      ,   ...       - . () "    "

----------


## bubble gum

> 5   ...  3Y0X...


       -       ..   ... .. 


> ,  .


   .. 


> ,   ...


     V6, V7, HC8  .     ,    4,       ..     :Laughing:   :Laughing:      .

----------


## YL2MU

> RX1AL
> 
>  UV1AL   1982     ... ,  !     DX,       .        ,  
> 
> 
> ,    ,  - ,   , .       DXCC    ,       ,        ,     ARRL,           .   .
>   UA3  UA0,  ,   ...

----------


## ve3kf

> ,     ,    ,   ,    ,      ,          .   .


 .      ,              ,   - -    .    ,    ,             .      ,      ,           5.    .  .       ,      :Laughing:       ?   ,   ,     .         ,        .     .
   -                   .   -   ,  -   -.                   :Smile:

----------


## bubble gum

> --!!!   !


,  -,  ...     ,     .
 -         .  ..  :Smile: 
  ,   ?   ?

----------


## RX1AL

> ,      ...   
>   ,     ,  , .    ...


   ...     ...

[-]
     ,  :   "Feodalismus", "Nationalsozialismus  "  "Kapitalismus".     ,     .    ...       : ",      ?      !"    ...    .  :wink:

----------


## RU3OW

To RX1AL .      .    1 ? 73 !

----------


## bubble gum

> 10.134     ,  QSO ?


,         . 746     ,    .   RTTY   .  :Smile: 
, ,  , !

----------


## bubble gum

> , ,    .


       . 
      ,    ,  ..     ,         ...    ,   ,    ..      -  ??!!
.

----------


## RX1AL

> To RX1AL .      .    1 ? 73 !


   -   DX-NL,   KP1.          .      -   .    .

----------


## RX1AL

> ,         1.
>      ,     .
>           - 
> ,  ...


,      QSL     K1B -      ???     ? ...  :wink:

----------


## RU3OW

To  RX1AL-          1 .    -     . 73 !

----------


## ES4RZ

,         !
 :
1S1 - RA3AUU (op. Roma)  
VU7 - RA4HA (op. VU)  
VP6 - ES5TV (op. UA3AB)   ES     .

----------


## RX1AL

> To  RX1AL-          1 .    -     . 73 !


    ,  .    .         - 2008 .    ,    ,     KP1  2009 .   ,   .

   ARRL  -:

"Johnson told the ARRL that about eight years ago, a group of DXers wanting to activate Navassa and Desecheo Islands formed an organization, the KP1-5 Project"

-,       .

----------


## RU3HD

.    KP1!      15  ,      .
          !     -    !

----------


## RU3OW

425    ,    KH5 - Palmyra...  ?  , ... 

-4..

----------


## RU3OW

4  ( call-4 )  2      5  19.10.09,  OPDX and NG3K.    5   .

----------


## RX1AL

,   425   .    KH4 - Midway Island - K4M.

----------


## YL2MU

**
   :

- 3W3RR(3W100HCM, XV100HCM,XV0SU,3W7A) 1990 
op. UB5JRR - *OK for DXCC*; 

- 1S0XV(1S1RR) apr - may 1990 
ops. UL7PCZ, RL8PY, RL8PZ, UB5JRR - *OK for DXCC*; 

- YA0RR jan 1991 
ops. YL3CW, UB5JRR - *OK for DXCC*; 

- XY0RR aug - sep 1991 
ops. UA9MA, 4K2OT, RA3AUU, UB5JRR - *OK for DXCC*; 

- 1S0RR sept 1991 
ops. UA9MA, 4K2OT, RA3AUU, UB5JRR - *OK for DXCC*; 

- YA0RR dec 1991 
ops. UJ8JLT, UB5JIM, UB5JRR - *OK for DXCC*; 

- 9D0RR aug 1992 
ops. UH8EA, 4K2OT, UB5JRR - *OK for DXCC*; 
********************  ********************  ************
- P5RS7 dec 1992 - jan 1993 
ops. UB5JRR, UB5JDM, UW0MF(new UA0MF), UT3UY - *disqualify*; 
- 5A0RR jun 1993 
ops. UB5JRR, LZ2UU - *disqualify*; 
- 3V8RR jul 1994 
op. UB5JRR - *disqualify*; 
- 9H3UP 1995 
op. UB5JRR -* disqualify*.

----------


## K2BB

UA3AGW    (      )

----------


## UA9KZ

> K5D  80  30 .    2-   IOTA .


   , .
    FR/G  .

----------


## UY0LL

> K5D -  LoTW.


K5D - QSL Update

----------


## RV4CT

LoTW!!!   -!   . 333  333 CFM!   :Very Happy:   Yessss!   :Smile:

----------

